# HELP! Unidentified Cichlid!



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

Recently I purchased a Red Zebra.... and when I got home.... to my surprise... there was another little guy in the bag! it is all yellow with a single darker yellow stripe down its side... I'd really like to know which exact species it is... i know that it is a Malawai Cichlid but thats about it..... any information would help.... thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

You should've posted at the right forum, which is "Unidentified Cichlids" - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=14;

Also, a picture of the fish would be, to say the least, essential;


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow.... you don't need to talk down to me i was just trying to get some help and i am new to the site so i did not know there was an "unidentified cichlids" forum... so thank you for telling me... maybe not so rude next time


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure he/she was just trying to be helpful. Also, not everyone's first language is english, which I believe is the case here.
Good luck getting your fish ID'd.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

cs9584 said:


> wow.... you don't need to talk down to me i was just trying to get some help and i am new to the site so i did not know there was an "unidentified cichlids" forum... so thank you for telling me... maybe not so rude next time


wow... his answer was totally A1 Fine..maybe a smiley would have helped ..we need a piccie and there is a specialised section... this is a really easy going forum so i think your being a little over sensitive.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is the dark stripe oriented horizontal or vertical? I don't know any fish with a single vertical stripe, but a single dark horizontal stripe sounds like something from the Melanochromis genus.

To post a picture, you'll need to upload it to a photosharing site like photobucket or imageshack first.


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

cs9584 said:


> wow.... you don't need to talk down to me i was just trying to get some help and i am new to the site so i did not know there was an "unidentified cichlids" forum... so thank you for telling me... maybe not so rude next time





GTZ said:


> I'm sure he/she was just trying to be helpful. Also, not everyone's first language is english, which I believe is the case here.
> Good luck getting your fish ID'd.





zazz said:


> wow... his answer was totally A1 Fine..maybe a smiley would have helped ..we need a piccie and there is a specialised section... this is a really easy going forum so i think your being a little over sensitive.


@ cs9584 - Sorry, my intention here definitely wasn't to be rude; As GTZ said, english is not my first language, althought I consider myself fluent in english and therefore should be able to post using the apropriate tone; but I have to agree with zazz, as I didn't see any problem with my answer; and yes, a smiley would have helped! My bad; :thumb:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I didn't find your response rude at all Franceschi. Ces la vie.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

Franceschi said:


> You should've posted at the right forum, which is "Unidentified Cichlids" - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=14;
> 
> Also, a picture of the fish would be, to say the least, essential;


it just how we take it i guess :wink: . what i think got the op mad was the word You should've posted at the right forum and Also, a picture of the fish would be, to say the least  . but all in all i see no problem at all. just how we take the idea or reply and not think it through. and make a big fuss then later on realize we take it the wrong way lol. i often do that myself but always end up kicking myself :thumb: .


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

ya sorry about gettin crazy there... i think i just took it the wrong way.. my bad!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumb: :thumb:

In the end, did you manage to discover which cichlid is yours?


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Are we going to have a group hug now?

:lol:


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

:lol:


----------

